# Advice on a stallion for my CCI** mare sire Porter Rhodes



## Ktmacrae (31 October 2014)

I have competed my mare up to CCI** level she is out of Porter Rhodes and her dam Carnival Burke is out of Edmond Burke. I want to put her in foal next year and would love some advice on eventing stallions.

She is 15.3 very fine ISH. She has great movement a fabulous extended trot and is very much a forward thinking mare. She is a cross country machine with the biggest heart. She has a fab jump but doesn't let go behind like a show jumper. She isn't mareish but is a sensitive mare with impeccable manners. She would not be a push button horse in the dressage for an amateur like me but goes beautifully for a professional. 

I would like to produce something for eventing, open to ideas! I have no experience in breeding so any advice would be great. 

If you go to my profile and look at my album you will see lots of pics of Mini my mare out competing. I will try and find one of her standing so you can see her confirmation.

Cheers xx


----------



## Always-Riding (31 October 2014)

What areas on your mare do you want to improve? Ultimately, what do you want for your foal... Eventer/show jumper/happy all rounder? Do you want breed bigger or the same height?


----------



## Audacity (1 November 2014)

Depending on height etc you could consider Forinth - advanced eventer/grade B SJ. Ridden this year by a amateur & allowed them to step up the BE Ladder. Also sired 2nd placed BYEH 4 year old gaining best British Bred & best by SHB graded stallion.  Produces lovely trainable horses with ability.


----------



## amy_b (27 November 2014)

Depending on what her conformation is like it sounds like you have got a lot of options if she is good in all three phases!
If she is full TB then you also have more to play with regarding blood %, but try to get to one of the stallion shows such as Hartpury (Don't know if there are any local to you but worth travelling for) as you can see SO many stallions in one day in one place, check their movement, conformation, attitude and see them in the flesh. Depending on which you go to some have shows or loose jumping competitions for offspring also. 

Depending on your budget my top choices would be:
Forinth
Sula Blue
Jumbo
Chilli Morning
Ramiro B
Legrande

And I would definitely consider either Jaguar Mail or Tresor Mail


----------



## Gemstone21 (1 January 2015)

not too keen on forinth as quite long backed, and i do not think legrande would have the speed or stamina for top class level. the other four are top choices


----------



## TheMule (1 January 2015)

Weston Justice is another one to put on the list


----------



## Palindrome (1 January 2015)

hope you won't think I'm rude or pedantic, your mare is out of Carnival Burke and by Porter Rhodes (it's always "out of" the dam and "by" a stallion).


----------



## paulineh (2 January 2015)

I would look at the following stud , their stallions haver produced some good eventers  http://www.vlacqstud.co.uk/stallions  also this stud. http://www.biddesdenstud.co.uk/


----------



## Alec Swan (2 January 2015)

Ktmacrae said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

She is 15.3 very fine ISH. &#8230;&#8230;..

&#8230;&#8230;.. xx
		
Click to expand...

I would be very cautious about using heavily influenced Arab blood.  Arabs belie their 'fineness',  but not so often when using as crossbreds.

Weston Justice is a 'workman' of a horse,  and as you seem to have that vital and the rarest of commodities,  a willing, able and well bred mare,  then a horse of W-J's stamp,  is the way that I would go.  W-J isn't the only suitable horse.  I'd say that you need tough thoroughbreds,  or close to them,  with proven records.  W_J is now 20 years old,  so do check upon his stated fertility.

Whilst semen can easily be shipped up to you,  you haven't mentioned the age of your mare,  and it matters,  as does her suitability from the reproductive standpoint.  Do you have an experienced repro-vet?  Do you have a local stud who will take your mare in?  Simply stuffing semen in to the mare isn't always the answer!

Will you let us know how you progress?

Alec.


----------



## Geema (9 January 2015)

Ktmacrae said:



			I have competed my mare up to CCI** level she is out of Porter Rhodes and her dam Carnival Burke is out of Edmond Burke. I want to put her in foal next year and would love some advice on eventing stallions.

She is 15.3 very fine ISH. She has great movement a fabulous extended trot and is very much a forward thinking mare. She is a cross country machine with the biggest heart. She has a fab jump but doesn't let go behind like a show jumper. She isn't mareish but is a sensitive mare with impeccable manners. She would not be a push button horse in the dressage for an amateur like me but goes beautifully for a professional. 

I would like to produce something for eventing, open to ideas! I have no experience in breeding so any advice would be great. 

If you go to my profile and look at my album you will see lots of pics of Mini my mare out competing. I will try and find one of her standing so you can see her confirmation.

Cheers xx
		
Click to expand...

We have put Ramiro B onto an Edmund Burke sired advanced mare and it worked very well. The now two year old from this cross, moves extremely well, has a very good frame and limbs. There's nothing not to like about her, and there looked to be abundance of jump when we loose jumped her. Very very pleased, and have now repeated the formula for a 2015 foal.


----------



## Ktmacrae (21 April 2015)

Geema said:



			We have put Ramiro B onto an Edmund Burke sired advanced mare and it worked very well. The now two year old from this cross, moves extremely well, has a very good frame and limbs. There's nothing not to like about her, and there looked to be abundance of jump when we loose jumped her. Very very pleased, and have now repeated the formula for a 2015 foal.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Geema, do you have any pictures? and would your Edmund Burke mare look/sound similar to mine? Train ability would be the most important thing for me.


----------



## Ktmacrae (21 April 2015)

I wouldn't want anything smaller, looking for an eventer, dressage would have been the mare's weakest stage. She moves nicely has a fantastic extended trot but wouldn't have such a good canter. She never found dressage easy and would get tense at a competition so it was a bit like riding an un-exploded bomb at times! She loves her xcountry this would be her strongest phase by far you could point her at anything and she would jump it.


----------



## Ktmacrae (21 April 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I would be very cautious about using heavily influenced Arab blood.  Arabs belie their 'fineness',  but not so often when using as crossbreds.

Weston Justice is a 'workman' of a horse,  and as you seem to have that vital and the rarest of commodities,  a willing, able and well bred mare,  then a horse of W-J's stamp,  is the way that I would go.  W-J isn't the only suitable horse.  I'd say that you need tough thoroughbreds,  or close to them,  with proven records.  W_J is now 20 years old,  so do check upon his stated fertility.

Whilst semen can easily be shipped up to you,  you haven't mentioned the age of your mare,  and it matters,  as does her suitability from the reproductive standpoint.  Do you have an experienced repro-vet?  Do you have a local stud who will take your mare in?  Simply stuffing semen in to the mare isn't always the answer!

Will you let us know how you progress?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Alec,

I know this is one of my biggest worries, she is 13yrs old and a maiden mare. I now live just north of Inverness so A.I is going to be first option. There is a stud in Aberdeen I could send her to. I have a friend who breeds top dressage horses and will be using the same experienced vet. Would you recommend sending her to stud or using the vet which would be the most cost effective option? 

I am researching stallions in Scotland as well as a back up if A.I doesn't work.


----------



## Springs (22 April 2015)

Hi 13 years old and a Maiden should not be a problem if you are using a good AI centre and they would be able to handle frozen or chilled. Frozen is sometimes easier as you can have the semen just sitting at the AI centre waiting to be used.

 If you want hassle free breeding I would go for taking her to the centre and let them do everything, if you want to be involved then you might want to run her to and from the centre or vets.

 You could also look at Spring's Spirit who will improve the canter and add some height, good temperament and will not dilute the jumping or boldness. He is 75% TB.


----------



## Geema (5 January 2016)

Ktmacrae said:



			Hi Geema, do you have any pictures? and would your Edmund Burke mare look/sound similar to mine? Train ability would be the most important thing for me.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153899605247494&set=o.409543935771556&type=3


----------



## only_me (5 January 2016)

What about glenhill gold, he was a 3* event stallion and now competes at PSG as well. 

He's 16.3 ish, good bone and has a great stamp on his young stock, definitely worth a look


----------



## sywell (9 January 2016)

If you make a bad choice it will be seven yars before you find out(1 year in foal) buy a good 3 or 4 year old that shows promise much less heartache or expense.


----------



## Geema (13 January 2016)

sywell said:



			If you make a bad choice it will be seven yars before you find out(1 year in foal) buy a good 3 or 4 year old that shows promise much less heartache or expense.
		
Click to expand...

The really really good three and four year olds require a re mortgage or don't ever get to market!


----------



## Geema (13 January 2016)

Yes they're similar in size and your description of her temperament. The mare we have was an absolute monkey to start with, but then a rolls royce ride once she understood the game plan.


----------

